# Strango Labs Busted



## Bust My Ass (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sure most of you already know this...but Word on the street is PRIVATE is in federal custody.  Sad really, alcohol ruins thousands of peoples lives and it's legal yet male hormones are not...


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 28, 2015)

Hmmmm really? Interesting...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 28, 2015)

Very interesting indeed.
Interesting the way you wrote that too. 
They only call him PRIVATE on one board and that is the gh15 forum.
I realize that that particular board has a vast number of members.
It used to have a lot of guys with knowledge as well.
Not to mention member logs with plenty of photos walking you through each "cycle". (Blast).
So I understand why guys would be tempted to source there. 
But I never understood why guys would source there given the unstable history of the "gh15" handle.
The fact that some of those sources over there are sources from  Eroids... Opens one big ass can of worms in my eyes.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Dec 28, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> Interesting the way you wrote that too.
> They only call him PRIVATE on one board and that is the gh15 forum.
> I realize that that particular board has a vast number of members.
> ...


I forgot to mention that gh15 hasn't logged in since Dec 18th...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> I forgot to mention that gh15 hasn't logged in since Dec 18th...



His mom probably took away his Internet privileges after she saw his report card...


----------



## goodfella (Dec 28, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> Interesting the way you wrote that too.
> They only call him PRIVATE on one board and that is the gh15 forum.
> I realize that that particular board has a vast number of members.
> ...



Yeah, I hate seeing sources that are on eroids on any forum... very annoying seeing that.


----------



## strongbow (Jan 6, 2016)

................................................................................................


----------



## RISE (Jan 12, 2016)

What's this thread about?  Went from a dude named PRIVATE, to gh15, to con air.  I'm lost.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 12, 2016)

Anything with Nicolas Cage and I'm automatically out


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 13, 2016)

except this guy. he is always in


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 14, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> Interesting the way you wrote that too.
> They only call him PRIVATE on one board and that is the gh15 forum.
> I realize that that particular board has a vast number of members.
> ...


Lol, yeah.  When I was still there I mentioned that on the open forum and the comment was deleted less than 5 mins after posting it.  I also received a warning via PM. Several members also PMed me and insulted me a retard.  Dumb ****s!


----------



## IronCore (Jan 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> His mom probably took away his Internet privileges after she saw his report card...



funny you say that... since his mom was the cook...


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2016)

IronCore said:


> funny you say that... since his mom was the cook...



Ever since he started up he claimed it to be within the family, one thing he flat out lied about and I knew he was all along he claimed his raws to be the best because they came from his family own compounding factory in the US.

He got too personal with people he got personal with me when he was just starting out and like most sources that have a huge bandwagon of idiots that don't pay attention to full detail just nutt swing they could see the bullshit.

He was a dime a dozen when it came to greed but instead of turning scammer he got busted being to loose.

No source should be able to be found by Google.

I'm not hating on him he is a good person just not smart at this and got greedy.


----------



## Jae16 (Sep 8, 2016)

man the guy was living the life! he is still posting on his Instagram.. just not the same type of posts as he used to. this confuses me. unless he is in federal prison and is allowed a computer or something...  unless he has not served his sentence yet.. but if he is facing serious time like 10 + years and has the money. why not just jump bail?  10 years in prison is hell. I'm thinking the feds did not find a lot on him and he was smart to have his powders and equipment and a location that they have not tracked..  or I could be completely wrong.  but the article doesn't list what they found...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2016)

Jae16 said:


> man the guy was living the life! he is still posting on his Instagram.. just not the same type of posts as he used to. this confuses me. unless he is in federal prison and is allowed a computer or something...  unless he has not served his sentence yet.. but if he is facing serious time like 10 + years and has the money. why not just jump bail?  10 years in prison is hell. I'm thinking the feds did not find a lot on him and he was smart to have his powders and equipment and a location that they have not tracked..  or I could be completely wrong.  but the article doesn't list what they found...



No way is he on IG.


----------



## Jae16 (Sep 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No way is he on IG.



yea it was posted in the articles... of his bust lol. also his ex gf posted a pic of her a few months ago  pregnant.. which is odd. he just broke up with her a few months ago... his ex gf has 2 million followers on Instagram... I bet one of those followers  came across him saw his Instagram. and knew something was off abot him and contacted feds to investigate further... 

his Instagram is "mrbaldwin"

and his ex gf is "jocalife"

I feel bad for him. he was living the dream. and now he is locked up and his ex girl is pregnant.


----------



## DreamChaser (Sep 19, 2016)

Lol at the ig post


----------

